

Supermarket giant Carrefour launches 1st virtual store in France - VSerge
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/10/04/carrefour-virtual-store-france/

======
Piskvorrr
Has been tried in Prague, Czech Rep., last year - a flop except for the free
press: people likely to buy your stuff through your smartphone app are not
likely to stand around and scan barcodes.

